

Ask HN: Would you guys like to have a Wikipedia for book summaries?  - gnus

Hey guys! Currently brainstorming on the next thing to work on (previous project: www.onecentmovement.org where we were turning everyday transactions into opportunities to give to charity through a round-up logic).<p>I've been going through our idea list and need some feedback/help here. One of the top ideas in our minds now is a Wikipedia for book summaries.<p>Problem: Are there books that you would just like to not read but know the summaries?<p>Solution: A place where users can submit their summaries and dig the good ones right up to the top.<p>Would you use it?
======
samsnelling
Gnus,

I think something like that would be really useful. I've been messing around
with summarizing public domain books for (<http://summary.io>) summary.io.

If you want to do something together, let me know!

------
rpq1480
Sure. And there are plenty of people who miss the rush of getting an "A" on
their English papers who would happily write the content for you.

------
gnus
BTW, here are some great book summaries by Derek Sivers himself!

<http://sivers.org/book>

